# floating fish not dead!?!?!?!?!



## XDHeathaLynneXD (Jul 14, 2010)

My fish I have recently bought is now floating in his tank but when i try to move it he swims around and takes a breath but he doesn't eat and he isn't moving if i don't move the tank. 
I changed the water on Monday and he was swimming around fine. but he was jerking around almost like he was having a seizure and he kept on doing that hitting himself against the tank. and he has been doing ever since I changed it a few times back. 
Now he doesn't eat and I cant stand to sit here and watch him die. But i dont want to flush him if he isn't dead!
What do I need to do to make my Betta, Charlie, better?
I tried the Delphinia and the pea but he wont eat.
he is super skinny and i dont think he can move without me moving the tank. 
i dont really need a cure i just want to know what is wrong with him.
and i am keeping him in a 2 liter square tank that is unflitered and unheated but it has a rock lamp thing by it to keep it warmer than the 72 degrees that my house is at.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Does this really need another thread?
Please answer the questions in this thread, it will really help.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

From the info you posted your tank is way to small, 2 gallons is the minimum recommend tank size for bettas. Your tank isn't even 1 gallon, with that size you need to be doing 100% water changes each day.
If you have not been doing them each day he could have been poisoned by the ammonia.
You tank is also too cold, bettas NEED a heater a lamp will not work well enough and his tank will drop in temperature when ever you turn the lamp off. When bettas are too cold the systems can't function properly, this could also be what is wrong.


----------



## XDHeathaLynneXD (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you!!!
Oh, and I just want everyone to know, if they knew me from before Laurent passed on, that yes, Charlie is my sisters fish. I let her use my account  I would have told her what to do, but I wasn't really thinking about it, lol. Sort of been off my game recently.
And, I also wanted to say the rock has already helped him a lot. He is swimming already! Still won't eat food, but he's never been much for still/unfighting food. :/ Gonna start raising brine shrimp so that he actually gets SOME nutrition, but don't spazz all over me, he won't have a ton of it, just to keep his appetite up.
Anyway, thanks guys! We'll see how he is when we put him in Laurents old tank tomorrow!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

XDHeathaLynneXD said:


> Thank you!!!
> Oh, and I just want everyone to know, if they knew me from before Laurent passed on, that yes, Charlie is my sisters fish. I let her use my account  I would have told her what to do, but I wasn't really thinking about it, lol. Sort of been off my game recently.
> And, I also wanted to say the rock has already helped him a lot. He is swimming already! Still won't eat food, but he's never been much for still/unfighting food. :/ Gonna start raising brine shrimp so that he actually gets SOME nutrition, but don't spazz all over me, he won't have a ton of it, just to keep his appetite up.
> Anyway, thanks guys! We'll see how he is when we put him in Laurents old tank tomorrow!


Just so you know brine shrimp are marine, so you will need a salt water set up. Like said before, 72 is way too cold. No colder than 76, 78 is preferred. 2 liters is like half a gallon, which is too small for any creature to live it. I suggest you get at least a 2 gallon tank and a heater ASAP.


----------

